# bumper issue



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

i have an b14 gxe with the OEM bumper. the one without foglights. could i replace my bumper with the OEM bumper off of the 200sx ( the ones with fog light sockets)


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

james120 said:


> i have an b14 gxe with the OEM bumper. the one without foglights. could i replace my bumper with the OEM bumper off of the 200sx ( the ones with fog light sockets)


Yes you can


----------

